# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess two men

## Angela

Two men, roughly similar looks, what are the ethnicities?

----------


## bigsnake49

Basque for the first, French for the second.

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Spanish 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Angela

Good guesses, but not correct. Gabriele, they are of different ethnicities.

----------


## Ailchu

the first one has something north african. though he is a bit too light and also the freckles would be unusual. maybe from madeira? no idea about the second one. looks like a spanish but since he isn't i dont know. is he full "something" or mixed?

----------


## davef

1. Lebanese
2. Egyptian

----------


## srdceleva

They look Iberian

----------


## Angela

I'm going to add one more. 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Sile

irish
german
slav ( czech or slovak )

----------


## ihype02

The second one looks Italian. I don't know about the first.

----------


## Maleth

I agree with Alichu that the first seem to have some sort of North African mix, the second and Third seem to have a med facial structure (that would include Ashkenazi Jews) and indeed some can also come with blue eyes. Anything under the alps I would say.

----------


## Angela

Good job, everybody. A lot of people here have a very good eye for these things. 

The first two are actors from a very good show on netflix with Jessica Biel and Bill Pullman called "The Sinner". (good but disturbing) Bill Pullman is the one who should have gotten all the awards, imo, not Jessica Biel. He was stupendous.

The first guy is half Portuguese and half Italian. He plays an Italian American character. I looked him up because I didn't see any Italian in him at all. I thought he was Hispanic of some sort. The people who saw North African have a good eye. Since he comes from the Connecticut/Massachusetts area, the Portuguese half is probably from the Azores or even Madeira, which explains his looks.

Portuguese American students from that area:


The second guy is half Jewish. I think the character he's playing is also supposed to be Italian or half Italian. I don't know about the other half. He does look more Iberian than Italian to me, especially in the majority of his pictures, but his looks are a bit more ambiguous, imo. 


Another funny thing is that I think the first actor rather resembles Kit Harrington, who, of course, is English. The genetic roll of the dice sometimes produces strange and unexpected results.

----------


## Ailchu

> I'm going to add one more. 
> [IMG][/IMG]


he looks a north italian imo. maybe italy>kroatia> southeastern europe, greece>north western turkey? if someone told me comes from one of those countries i would believe it. he would be a rare turkish guy though.

----------


## Angela

> he looks a north italian imo. maybe italy>kroatia> southeastern europe, greece>north western turkey? if someone told me comes from one of those countries i would believe it. he would be a rare turkish guy though.


I don't know his regional ancestry. Although women in the comment section were asking for his name and contact information, it wasn't given out. :) People on youtube can be quite mad. Do they really think he'd post it for his admirers? 

If a Turk looked like him, imo it would be a Turk with Balkan ancestry.

I actually think he has southern Italian features, very similar to those in the paternal side of my husband's family. In fact, he looks like my husband at that age, except my husband has black hair and amber brown eyes and his face is a bit broader. That kind of lighter pigmentation does exist in southern Italy, although it isn't common. It's the coloring my husband's father and grandfather had, although the eyes were green. When I first saw pictures of Gheg Albanians, my first impression was that they looked like my husband's paternal grandfather. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJCKavW22PM&t=21s

----------


## Jovialis

One of the people I say hello to at work is an Algerian, he’s a really nice guy. I also use to have a Portuguese guy that I hired, who worked under me. I definitely noticed many similarities in their features. North African is a good guess.

----------


## kdm1984

I actually thought the second guy might be part Jewish. He resembles the NBA player, Omri Casspi.

----------


## Ben1234

1. Portuguese 
2. French/Spanish

----------

